# Z-axis PowerFeed for PM 833T



## MWCurl (Apr 21, 2019)

Hi Guys

I just bought a PM 833T mill. I am considering adding a Z-axis PowerFeed. I would appreciate comments by anyone who has experience with this mill and powerfeed. Thanks.

Mike


----------



## mksj (Apr 22, 2019)

This has been discussed in other threads, most recently in this one:
https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/833t-1340gt-questions.77607/#post-658515

Also checkout Rimspoke threads on his 833T








						NEW PM-833T IN THE SHOP
					

I GOT MY NEW PM-833T TODAY . THIS MILL IS PRECISION MATTHEWS BEST KEPT SECRET .  IT IS A LOT MORE MILL THAN MY PM-727M WAS !   IT OCCUPIES THE SAME SPACE THAT THE 727 DID BUT SINCE IT WEIGHS TWICE AS MUCH ,  I PLACED IT ON A 3/8" ALUMINUM PLATE TO SPREAD THE WEIGHT AROUND .    IT LANDED WITH A...




					www.hobby-machinist.com
				




The Z-axis drive sold by QMT for the 833T is made by Align, they are very good drives, I have them on my knee mill.


----------



## RIMSPOKE (Apr 22, 2019)

THE Z AXIS DRIVE IS A MUST HAVE ITEM . 

IT HAS VARIABLE SPEED SO YOU CAN USE IT FOR BORING 
AND A RAPID TRAVEL TO MOVE THE HEAD UP & DOWN QUICKLY . 

THE HEAD ON THESE MILLS IS PRETTY HEAVY AND THE COLUMN IS TALL . 
YOU WILL WISH YOU HAD ONE EVERY TIME YOU CRANK IT UP BY HAND .


----------



## TX COWDOC (Jun 12, 2021)

Did you install the Z axis feed yourself or did it come installed? I have the components and am looking for details on placement of the stop bar etc.


----------



## RIMSPOKE (Jun 12, 2021)

MY PM-833T CAME WITH THE Z POWER FEED INSTALLED . 
I DID DO ALL THE WORK TO INSTALL THE 3 AXIS READOUT . 

THE LIMIT SWITCHES ARE ON THE OTHER SIDE OF THE COLUMN 
AND I RAN THE WIRING THROUGH A DRAG CHAN THAT IS SHARES WITH 
THE Z AXIS READOUT HEAD , MOTOR DRIVE & WORKLIGHT WIRING .


----------



## nighthawkFmobil (Jun 12, 2021)

RIMSPOKE said:


> THE Z AXIS DRIVE IS A MUST HAVE ITEM .
> 
> IT HAS VARIABLE SPEED SO YOU CAN USE IT FOR BORING
> AND A RAPID TRAVEL TO MOVE THE HEAD UP & DOWN QUICKLY .
> ...


Is it true this style of z movement is not quite as smooth as the power downfeed quill?


----------



## RIMSPOKE (Jun 12, 2021)

THIS Z AXIS FEED IS AS SMOOTH AS SILK .
SO MUCH SO THAT I OFTEN LOCK THE QUILL AND USE IT FOR BORING OPERATIONS . 
IT HAS A PRETTY QUICK RAPID TRAVEL AND CAN BE ADJUSTED DOWN TO A CRAWL .

THE QUILL FEED ON THE PM-833T IS BY A HANDWHEEL .
IT's NOT BAD BUT YOU BETTER LOOK OUT WHEN DRILLING BRASS !


----------



## Tipton1965 (Jun 12, 2021)

RIMSPOKE said:


> THIS Z AXIS FEED IS AS SMOOTH AS SILK .
> SO MUCH SO THAT I OFTEN LOCK THE QUILL AND USE IT FOR BORING OPERATIONS .
> IT HAS A PRETTY QUICK RAPID TRAVEL AND CAN BE ADJUSTED DOWN TO A CRAWL .
> 
> ...


I'm not real impressed with using the quill on my 833 for dialing in depth of cut.  Unless I'm drilling it stays locked.  Using the Z axis hand wheel is much better.  Lowering and raising the head is much like lowering and raising the knee on a knee mill.  

I haven't tried using the power feed for boring yet.  What type of material are you using in your boring operations?  What is your depth of cut?


----------



## RIMSPOKE (Jun 12, 2021)

TX COWDOC said:


> Did you install the Z axis feed yourself or did it come installed? I have the components and am looking for details on placement of the stop bar etc.


HERE ARE A COUPLE OF PICTURES OF MY 4 FUNCTION DRAG CHAIN MULTIPLEX . 
THE X&Y CABLES ALSO RUN THROUGH A DRAG CHAIN BUT THAT ONE IS MOSTLY ENCLOSED 

THE Z AXIS READ HEAD IS ATTACHED TO THE BRACKET THAT ALSO HOLDS THE LIMIT SWITCHES , 
THEY RIDE TOGETHER ALONG WITH POWER FOR THE MOTOR AND WORK LIGHTS . 

I MADE & INSTALLED THE STOPS THAT ENGAGE THE LIMIT SWITCHES .


----------



## RIMSPOKE (Jun 12, 2021)

Tipton1965 said:


> I'm not real impressed with using the quill on my 833 for dialing in depth of cut.  Unless I'm drilling it stays locked.  Using the Z axis hand wheel is much better.  Lowering and raising the head is much like lowering and raising the knee on a knee mill.
> 
> I haven't tried using the power feed for boring yet.  What type of material are you using in your boring operations?  What is your depth of cut?


NEITHER WAS I , THE STOCK STOP IS TERRIBLE SO I MADE CHANGES . 

MADE A NEW QUILL BASE THAT CLAMPS ON IN TWO SECTIONS . 
IT HOLDS A 1/2-20 THREADED ROD THAT IS PULLED THROUGH A HOLE IN A PLATE I MOUNTED ON THE FRONT . 

THERE IS AN INTELLIGENT NUT ON THE ROD THAT IS BOTH QUICK RELEASE AND HAS .001" GRADUATIONS . 
IT GIVES ME A SOLID AND IMMOVABLE STOP . 

I ALSO MOUNTED A MITUTOYO QUILL READOUT THAT SLIDES THROUGH ANOTHER HOLE IN THE PLATE . 
THIS ATTATCHES TO THE QUILL BY WAY OF A MAGNET . 

WHEN I AM USING IT , I CAN POP IT DOWN ABOUT 1/32" AND IT RIDES WITH THE QUILL . 
WHEN I AM NOT USING IT , I CAN POP IT UP AND THE SAME MAGNET STICKS TO THE PLATE UNTIL I NEED IT . 

ANOTHER ONE OF MY UPGRADES IS THE QUILL ARM . 
THE SHORT LEVER UNLOCKS IT AND ALLOWS IT TO BE SPUN TO ANY ONE OF 12 STATIONS . 
I GOT SICK OF THE 3 ARM MONSTER WHERE TWO OF THEM ARE ALWAYS IN THE WAY . 
I CAN INDEX MINE ON THE FLY INSTANTLY WITH ONE HAND .  

THINKING ABOUT PRODUCING THESE WHEN I RETIRE .


----------



## jwmelvin (Jun 12, 2021)

For the love of all that is holy please turn off your caps lock.


----------



## nighthawkFmobil (Jun 12, 2021)

I knew someone was going to say something. 

Btw, I like your upgrades.


----------



## cday2021 (Jun 14, 2021)

RIMSPOKE said:


> I HAVE POSTED AND EVEN WRITTEN IN CAPS MY ENTIRE LIFE , TOO MANY DRAFTING CLASSES .
> I TRY TO MAKE USEFUL CONTRIBUTIONS TO THE TOPIC AND NEVER SCREAM .
> 
> PERHAPS YOU CAN START A FORUM WHERE EVERYONE
> ...


Then surely you have had people telling you to stop yelling at them your entire life with all capital letters. Stubborness is not a virtue. I'm guessing a large portion of people skip over 90% of what you say... like me... because it's a strain on the eyes. If your goal is to be frequently ignored, then bravo!


----------



## xr650rRider (Jun 14, 2021)

It's considered etiquette and when someone ignores it, everyone will just put you on ignore and never see anything you post again.  I myself have printed in uppercase since 1981, still have my ames lettering guide, but I know how to operate a keyboard too.


----------



## davidpbest (Jun 14, 2021)

xr650rRider said:


> It's considered etiquette and when someone ignores it, everyone will just put you on ignore and never see anything you post again.  I myself have printed in uppercase since 1981, still have my ames lettering guide, but I know how to operate a keyboard too.


He's on "Ignore" at my end - has been for a couple of days.


----------



## Jason812 (Jun 16, 2021)

I am glad I purchased the Z axis power feed.  I use it all the time and only hand feed to get an exact height.


----------



## TX COWDOC (Jun 18, 2021)

Thanks to all for the feedback.  Finally got the Z Axis power feed / stops installed.  Wonder why I waited so long as my right arm is bigger than my left.


----------



## Janderso (Jun 18, 2021)

Mwcurl,
Congratulations on your new mill.
I haven't used the bench mills so I have no input relating to your Z axis question.
Speaking for myself, once you have used the Z axis auto feed you'll never go back to hand cranking.
I use mine all the time!
Your mill seems to be a more sensible size for a hobby shop.
Mine is a beast and takes up too much room. I need to make a decision on it one way or the other.


----------

